# The newest member of our family



## 'Tilda's mom (Dec 29, 2009)

Introducing Apache vom Zioner Berg, aka "Vladamir or Vlad" for short. We picked him up last night from the airport and it was so late getting home I took really crappy pics. But I will post them anyway bc I know how you all are







. He's been pretty well behaved considering the big change. He has a few bad habits to break and some weight to lose. But they are all very minor behaviours, ie. counter surfing lol Very food motivated. But he's just the sweetest guy ever! I havent introduced him to Matilda yet other than through the crates but will today after I speak with our trainer on the best way to do it. He has a vet checkup today so it will probably be after that sometime.









about to counter surf lol.









We are very excited to see what we are going to do with him, he has some ball drive and did play with the tug some but I think he's tired so we will see. Cant wait to get him started on the raw diet and get him in shape. Will get some better pics later today hopefully


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

handsome baby


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Beautiful pup!

So, tell us more!

Age, where you got him, lines, etc., etc., .. you must know we are nosey by now.. lol.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

He's got a great face! 

I would also like to hear more


----------



## 'Tilda's mom (Dec 29, 2009)

We got him from GSDBESTK9. He is 9 months old and is going to be awsome! 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/605175.html


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Aslan's brother?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Jason yes, Apache is a littermate to Aslan. He was returned due to his energy level and the previous owner not having time for training like they promised they would do with him.







Sooo Erin got him.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Very cool! Congrats!

I guess you don't have to worry about drive with this dog then!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Sounds like he is in a better place. Not to mention we will get to watch him grow up too!!!!







Win Win Win!


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

He has such a happy, funny face in the first picture! Glad that you got him!


----------



## 'Tilda's mom (Dec 29, 2009)

He is going to have excellent drive! We were outside doing just regular play and I was walking with the ball and he started heeling, all on his own. Dont know if he was taught that but he did it! Walks well on the leash too. He's going to get a new leather collar after his vet apt today as the one I bought is too big. He's going to wear black leather and Matilda is going to wear brown leather. Im totally thrilled with him!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy to hear that.







Aslan has awesome natural focus, hopefully Apache is the same way.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

He's a gorgeous boy and looks very happy))) Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Cool! Glad he got a nice home where his drives will be appreciated. Good luck with him, he's a good looking boy.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

What a handsome young man! I'm sure he'll be amazing.


----------



## 'Tilda's mom (Dec 29, 2009)

We got back from the vet check and it turns out he's not fat. He just has a different body type, Im used to seeing Matilda who is very slim and extremely fit. He may could lose a lb or 2 but thats it. My trainer was also very pleased with the look of him and his temperment and we are working out when he will start training us


----------



## 'Tilda's mom (Dec 29, 2009)

Bty: all the vet techs were ogling him and making a big fuss over how handsome he is


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

This litter was very uniform, his brother Aslan is also 55 pounds and you would think he is fat when he is not.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Tilda's mom, you have to update your signature!
He sure is a handsome pup!


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Beautiful dog! Congrats!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------

